# حمامات السباحة /حساب التبخر وازالة الرطوبة برنامج صغير *ظريف



## aati badri (3 أكتوبر 2010)

كولكشن من الملفات
لحساب التبخر باحواض السباحة
 بالإضافة للبرنامج
 الصغير الظريف
كهدية
​ 
 رابط التحميل او من المرفقات

http://www.2shared.com/file/aWEDNN35/____.html
 
​ ودعواتكم​


----------



## hamadalx (3 أكتوبر 2010)

دى خدعة صح....................... والله من غير أى حاجة بارك الله فيك ... كفاية بس عليا أدخل موضوع حضرتك..


----------



## aati badri (3 أكتوبر 2010)

م محمد ياصديق
مش نحن انتظرناك 4 شهور لتنزيل مخططات البرج
واحدة بواحدة والبادي اظلم
بكرة كان الكريم هون يا حبيب


----------



## hamadalx (3 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> م محمد ياصديق
> مش نحن انتظرناك 4 شهور لتنزيل مخططات البرج
> واحدة بواحدة والبادي اظلم
> بكرة كان الكريم هون يا حبيب


 
 4 شهور بحالهم .... مش حضرتك قاسى عليا شوية
على العموم ياهندسة أنتظرك العمر كله ولا يهمك


----------



## KHALIDDABABI (3 أكتوبر 2010)

hllllll


----------



## aati badri (3 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> 4 شهور بحالهم .... مش حضرتك قاسى عليا شوية
> على العموم ياهندسة أنتظرك العمر كله ولا يهمك


 محمد
هم كانوا 
4 والا 14 شهر:67:


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> محمد
> هم كانوا
> 4 والا 14 شهر:67:


 
 ايه يا عم إنت هتحمل ملفات عن المسبح
و لا هتحمل المسبح ذات نفسة
الراجل كان بيحمل برج دبى


----------



## aati badri (3 أكتوبر 2010)

:32:


mohamed mech قال:


> ايه يا عم إنت هتحمل ملفات عن المسبح
> و لا هتحمل المسبح ذات نفسة
> الراجل كان بيحمل برج دبى


 
في النهاية برج واحد
وانا ملفاتي عن:
1 - الحمامات العامة
2 - الحمامات شبه العامة
3 - الحمامات الخاصة
4 - حمامات الغوص
5 - حمامات الخوض
6 - spa
ويمكن جاكوزي

وهلم جرا
بالله مش عاوزة 14 شهر:32:


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم أبحث عن مثل هذا البرنامج منذ شهور !!!!!

بالله عليك حمله بأسرع وقت .... يعني معك شهرين فقط


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

وهديتي الك دعاء ...

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه وانسأ له في عمره واستعمله في خدمة المسلمين وأسكنه فسيح جناته وحرم لحمه على النار


----------



## ابن العميد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههه طبعا الملفات بتاعت حمام السباحة اللي داخل البرج اللي هياخد 15 شهر عشان ينزل وحمام السبلحة في اخر دور علي السطح )
بالذوق كده طلع يا بشمهندس الملفات بدال ما تيجي قدام الظابط وتطلعها 
ارميها تحت رجليك وحنا مش هناخد بالنا ونقول فاعل خير


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*منتظرين المفاجأة وتسلم يدك ابتداءا *


----------



## aati badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ميكانيزم قال:


> أخي الكريم أبحث عن مثل هذا البرنامج منذ شهور !!!!!
> 
> بالله عليك حمله بأسرع وقت .... يعني معك شهرين فقط


 ياهندسة تأمر وتتدلل
بس بخصوص المدة نطمع في الزيادة
لانه زي ما حضرتك عارف شهر اكتوبر
كاد ان ينقضي
وشهر نوفمبر قصير
وديسمبر فيه العيد
لذلك مدة مبررة 4 شهور


----------



## aati badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

khaliddababi قال:


> hllllll


 منور ياهندسة


----------



## aati badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ميكانيزم قال:


> وهديتي الك دعاء ...
> 
> اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه وانسأ له في عمره واستعمله في خدمة المسلمين وأسكنه فسيح جناته وحرم لحمه على النار


 ولك مثلها
واحسبها دعوات صادقات مقبولات ان شاء الكريم


----------



## aati badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ابن العميد قال:


> هههههههه طبعا الملفات بتاعت حمام السباحة اللي داخل البرج اللي هياخد 15 شهر عشان ينزل وحمام السبلحة في اخر دور علي السطح )
> بالذوق كده طلع يا بشمهندس الملفات بدال ما تيجي قدام الظابط وتطلعها
> ارميها تحت رجليك وحنا مش هناخد بالنا ونقول فاعل خير


 
يا هندسة سلام
تحت رجلي مين
تدي تساوي ارتفاع 100 طابق مما تعدون


----------



## aati badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> *منتظرين المفاجأة وتسلم يدك ابتداءا *


 

اخونا زمان 
وينك يارجل 
ليك وحشة


----------



## aati badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/aWEDNN35/____.html

الملفات اياها


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> ياهندسة تأمر وتتدلل
> بس بخصوص المدة نطمع في الزيادة
> لانه زي ما حضرتك عارف شهر اكتوبر
> كاد ان ينقضي
> ...



طيب ماشي ... ثلاثة شهور ولن أزيد أكثر:69:


----------



## aati badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ابن العميد قال:


> هههههههه طبعا الملفات بتاعت حمام السباحة اللي داخل البرج اللي هياخد 15 شهر عشان ينزل وحمام السبلحة في اخر دور علي السطح )
> بالذوق كده طلع يا بشمهندس الملفات بدال ما تيجي قدام الظابط وتطلعها
> ارميها تحت رجليك وحنا مش هناخد بالنا ونقول فاعل خير


 
ابن العميد يا صديق
ممكن وضعها في اول الموضوع
حتى لا يختلط الامر على الضابط
ويحول الموضوع لقضية امن دولة وارهاب
وانا مش حمل جزيرة كوبا


----------



## aati badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

صورة القدس الشريف
قبلتنا الاولى
وعلم الدولة الفلسطينية
حلمنا الاول
لا يستحقون ان يتجاوروا مع هكذا لغة


----------



## مهندس تكييف حديث (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم ::::::::::::::::::::: بالله عليك اتحمل البرنامج بأسرع فرصة والله ببحث عنه منذ فترة طويلة معك شهر واحد يابتحمله يابطردوني من الشركة.تحياتي


----------



## aati badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس تكييف حديث قال:


> أخي الكريم ::::::::::::::::::::: بالله عليك اتحمل البرنامج بأسرع فرصة والله ببحث عنه منذ فترة طويلة معك شهر واحد يابتحمله يابطردوني من الشركة.تحياتي


 اخي الكريم
تم تحميل البرنامج في المشاركة رقم 18


----------



## aati badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اليك مرة اخرى

http://www.2shared.com/file/aWEDNN35/____.html


----------



## مهندس تكييف حديث (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي العزيز ...
aati badri 


عندي طلب لو سمحت, بالله عليك ترفع الملف في موقع آخر لأن الموقع محجوب

وجزاك الله كل خير على مساهماتك المفيدة وأخلاقك الطيبة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> http://www.2shared.com/file/awednn35/____.html
> 
> الملفات اياها



تم اضافة الرابط للمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ميكانيزم قال:


> أخي العزيز ...
> Aati badri
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم اعادة رفع الملف بالمرفقات


----------



## aati badri (4 أكتوبر 2010)

سنا الإسلام سلام
أرجو سحب المداخلة رقم 21 ايضا
لعلاقتها بالكلام المسحوب
ومن ثم سحب هذه ايضا
لو تكرمت 
وشكرا


----------



## appess (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (10 أكتوبر 2010)

appess قال:


> شكرا جزيلاااااااااااا
> بارك الله فيك


 وبوركت يا أخ العرب


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مستريورك (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم 

مشكور جدا...................................... لاكن الملف لم يفتح عندي

هل لازم برنامج مخصوص أرجو الافادة بسرعة




وشكرا ولك


----------



## aati badri (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> 
> مشكور جدا...................................... لاكن الملف لم يفتح عندي
> 
> ...


 
سلام يا هندسة
حسب علمي لا يحتاج لاي برنامج خاص
وننتظر علماء البرامج للافتاء


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (8 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد المرسى شعبان (8 أبريل 2011)

باللة عليك حمل لنا هذا البرنامج للأفادة لأننى اعمل فى مجال صيانة حمامات السباحة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (29 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اخى الكريم شكرا على الموضوع وتسمحى اعادة الرفع على موقع اخر 
وجزاك الله خيرا

http://www.mediafire.com/?62xp6g68xxzvw12​


----------



## hsfarid (26 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## nofal (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

